# question about a wooden frame shed foundation.



## mtb (Oct 11, 2012)

*Question About A Wooden Frame Shed Foundation.*

If all you are looking for is will it work... Sure it will. 

When I read CT, I like to see how other people do things, whether it's personal preferences or regional differences. I live in the middle of the ocean and most of the plans I've built off of were engineered by one of two different architects out here. There are a few others but two have stamped 90% of the professionally drawn projects I've worked on.

Given the height restrictions and aesthetic considerations, I would form a little block of concrete on the top of the piers poured as one unit with a strap to tie in the framing, 4x4 or 6x6 coming flush to the outside of your rims. Or just use a ~2.5" tall block of 4x4 under rim joists/beams if you don't want to worry about pouring everything exactly level. I would also double all rims and the center beam for strength and so you have more to nail your walls down to.

Notching 6x6 doesn't really add anything in my opinion and is a hassle. I guess if the wood is in contact with the ground and the rims are bolted to 6x6 it will take longer for the center of post to rot and compromise strength. That's another thing we don't do out here. Between termites and wet weather no structural wood ever touches the ground. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

WolfServices said:


> customer doesn't want piers sticking up and being very visible in the yard of their very nice house, and I needed as little wood contact with the ground as possible with some clearance for pooling water after heavy rains, as well as help keep air circulation under the shed to help keep it dry. only needed a couple inches. but if i had that couple inches, plus 4x4 beams, plus 2x6 joists on top then we're looking at a shed sticking over a foot above ground level with a ramp over 4 ft long, and concrete piers sticking up out of the ground. this is a foot print and over all look that is aesthetically unappealing in this particular yard.
> 
> another thing to note, I had to keep the foundation more compact because we have height restrictions going on. I can't go adding over a foot of height in this foundation. literally can't, it'll defeat the purpose of building it, because we won't be able to actually put a shed on it.


I'm not suggesting piers. Hell I'd level some 4x8x16 blocks and set it on that. A shed doesn't need anything more than that.

If the height is an issue double up 2x10 on the rims and hanger the joists. Block it and be done.


----------



## TNTRenovate (Aug 19, 2010)

This one didn't argue about being installed on blocks.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Yeah, I'm not sure why this is so complicated. The shed should have its own floor. If not, just build a frame add some joists and a few more piers and be done with it. It's a shed. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## 1 NAILDRIVER (Nov 22, 2015)

VinylHanger said:


> Yeah, I'm not sure why this is so complicated. The shed should have its own floor. If not, just build a frame add some joists and a few more piers and be done with it. It's a shed.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


 I not sure what is so complicated either . 

It was my understanding this forum was for Contractors only .


----------



## RossDesignBuild (Mar 29, 2016)

Shed should have a floor. Why are you framing a floor? Shallow piers like that are no better than setting it on blocks.


----------



## hdavis (Feb 14, 2012)

The real kicker is, every single AHJ here and in Texas that I've dealt with impervious cover restrictions count any roof as impervious cover. I think that's a pretty universal interpretation of impervious cover - I'd be surprised if it was different in the OP's location.


----------



## VinylHanger (Jul 14, 2011)

Poke a hole in it. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Builders Inc. (Feb 24, 2015)

Same view on the impervious. It has a roof. It's impervious surface. Check that first before you waste time on a dang floor headache design. You'll still need to follow all set back requirements for an accessory structure and not exceed impervious. Put some cap blocks down and slap a floor on their. You can span a 2x6 eight foot for a dang shed. Easy simple. Want to see my drawing? Stamped and sealed. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kixnbux (Feb 12, 2015)

*Question About A Wooden Frame Shed Foundation.*










Here's one I did. 10x20 on skids. Could just block up the skids slightly for your watery ground problems, but this holds a lot of weight built like this 

Ending location for skids was 12" backset from edges and one center. All 4x6


----------

